# Vantage or IH



## SimonFa (Feb 23, 2015)

I have done a search and been reading some of the posts on Vantage and IH. Seems to be some strong opinions out there especially on Vantage's insulation.

After a day at the NEC on Saturday we've narrowed our choice down to a Vantage Neo or IH RL630. We have considered coach built with fixed beds but these are too big for my wife who will spend some time driving and living on her own while I am off sailing.

Prices aren't that much different (eye watering, but that's a different issue) and the build quality looks about the same to these untutored eyes. We liked both sets of people we met there and like the look both manufacturers. About the only significant difference I can see is that Vantage don't have a dealership and IH only sell through dealers.

I like the idea of dealing directly with the manufacturer but it does mean they are trying to be all things to all men, worrying about marketing, sales etc as well as builing and inovating their products and managing after sales care. It also means that we will have to take the vehicle back to Leeds every 18 months or so for them to inspect all those little corners, but as an exciled Yorkshireman I don't have a problem with that







They don't mind the vehicle service being done by my local garage though so that isn't an issue.

The advantage with the dealership is that it is Southdowns in Portsmouth, about an hour away, so fairly easy to get to for collection and services etc. The only downside as far as I can see is that if something is wrong I'm not dealing directly with the manufacturer and if their relationship breaks down then there could be problems. I don't know enough about the industry to know if I should worry about this or not?

Is there anything else I should be thinking or worrying about before we make the final decision? At the moment its likely to be a coin toss and I'd much prefer to have at least a bit of analysis to make the final decision which we want to make by the end of April at the latest.

Anyone got on any thoughts?

Thanks in advance,

Simon


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I can only relay the thoughts of a chap locally who owns an IH - pleased as punch!

Colin


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Ridiculously expensive for what they are, can get a La Strada German van for less money...in a different league


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

eddieo said:


> Ridiculously expensive for what they are, can get a La Strada German van for less money...in a different league


Do you mean the La Strada is in a different league price wise or build quality Eddie?

When I was in the market for a PVC 2 years ago I must have looked at every van conversion available in the UK. In terms of build quality and innovative storage ideas nothing came close to IH as far as I was concerned. Unfortunately nothing came close as far as the price was concerned either:surprise:

Andy


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Do you mean the La Strada is in a different league price wise or build quality Eddie?
> 
> When I was in the market for a PVC 2 years ago I must have looked at every van conversion available in the UK. In terms of build quality and innovative storage ideas nothing came close to IH as far as I was concerned. Unfortunately nothing came close as far as the price was concerned either:surprise:
> 
> Andy


Well Andy thats the thing....I cant take them seriously because of the price. I can import an A class Cathargo for less money When you can get a decent mid range Euro PVC for 30-35K on the road here. Yes La Strada are a top class German PVC, on Merc or Fiat, they have a very plain finish but quality some may say a bit austere, but we like that don't like fancy..... nearly bought one last year but could not get anywhere near what I wanted to pay..It was like attempting a discount at a rolls royce showroom:grin2: So ended up with a Possl (same as Globecar) for a very good price....

http://www.la-strada.de/

Eddie


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

video of C model: 




to late to add..10 minutes is a bit tight for editing?

with the exchange rate at the moment could get one on the road here for £50'ish?

anyway drifting off topic :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Vantage insulation is not very good I have a few pictures in my dropbox I can link to if you like, just let me know.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I agree with Kev on the insulation and Vantage. Its like a camping mat type of stuff just stuck on haphazardly in pieces.


I also think La Strada are in a different league, neither vantage or IH are winterised vans as such.


Vantage had a shocking report on here when someones engine blew up, they didn't want to know despite it still being well within the warranty period.


Paul.


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

Just to add a bit of balance, we've had a Vantage Sol for 15 months and are very satisfied with it. We have had a couple of visits back to Leeds to get things fixed but they were all faults in fitted items not "build" problems.

Faulty pump was replaced at 7 months. Truma boiler had a typical Truma overheating electrical fault and was completely replaced, not repaired, at 10 months. I also asked for a mid-size table to be made up as one was too small and the other too big for our needs. This was provided FOC. Had a second solar panel fitted at half price, including new regulator.

The thermal insulation is more than adequate, with a cavity wall in the lounge/sleeping area, and the soft feel finishes avoid cold hard surfaces on walls and ceiling. We managed North of Arctic Circle last year, early May, in temperatures down to -10C without any problems. Having a bulk LPG tank leaves plenty of storage space on board, in addition to the underseat spaces.

Before we ordered, we visited the factory, during a normal working day, outside their normal time frame for factory open days. This gave us the opportunity to see vans at various stages being worked on. We were pleased with what we saw, including the quality of build.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

SimonFa said:


> I have done a search and been reading some of the posts on Vantage and IH.


Not sure if you've seen this post ? Hopefully an isolated case but doesn't paint one of you potential choices in a great light.

There may be reports of issues with your other choice too but I particularly remember this thread and the pain that Ardgour had to go through.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

soft feel? I guess you mean the glued, unhygienic, dust carrying carper on the walls...And at this price point?:serious:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Could not be happier with our Vantage Neo (our 2nd Vantage MH), Can't comment on the jibes re quality of insulation other than to say we've been as warm as toast on recent forays in this cold weather.
As for after sales service.... faultless in our experience.

Steve.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree, we've had our Vantage Sol for a couple of years now, plenty warm enough in cold UK winters for us. And I just don't understand any complaints about poor service, they've been nothing but great with us - very patient on the phone tracking down what I thought was a fault, but was actually my error in forgetting something that had been explained to me on handover. If I were in the market I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## Dave Garratt (Feb 24, 2015)

*IH or Vantage*

Hi, we brought a IH RL630 in November 2014, been out in it every chance we have found and spent a totle of 13 nights out to date. We spent the new year hols in it. It great in the winter! Dont know what it will be like in the summer yet. We checked out every PVC we could find before buying it ... The IH beat the Vantage on comfort and build and we liked the rear lounge, which for some reason the European van manufacturers cant get their heads around. I would go for the IH everytime


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

eddieo said:


> Ridiculously expensive for what they are, can get a La Strada German van for less money...in a different league


I cannot find a Strada dealer in UK, where would I start looking to see one?
Does anyone know if they build on RHD . They look a bit quirky, but a bit different to an IH or Vantage.


----------



## SimonFa (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies sp far. Very helpful.

I have dedicated in my research that there's a few people around who really seem to have a downer on Vantage, mainly over perceived insulation problems wheich haven't been verified by any Vantage users, very interesting. Someone described Vantage as the Marmite of PVCs, I can see why.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

leseduts said:


> I cannot find a Strada dealer in UK, where would I start looking to see one?
> Does anyone know if they build on RHD . They look a bit quirky, but a bit different to an IH or Vantage.


Elite motorhomes are La Strada dealers, although when I rang them last year the lady who answered said they no longer were.
I got back in touch with La Strada Germany who said they were?

It transpires(to cut a long story short) that they are dealers although have no stock to view but can order you one if you want.

Paul.


----------



## SimonFa (Feb 23, 2015)

Dave Garratt said:


> Hi, we brought a IH RL630 in November 2014, been out in it every chance we have found and spent a totle of 13 nights out to date. We spent the new year hols in it. It great in the winter! Dont know what it will be like in the summer yet. We checked out every PVC we could find before buying it ... The IH beat the Vantage on comfort and build and we liked the rear lounge, which for some reason the European van manufacturers cant get their heads around. I would go for the IH everytime


That point about European vans was made at the NEC Wew to Motorhome" talk. Its a bit of a shame because we are after the rear lounge style.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

SimonFa said:


> Thanks for all the replies sp far. Very helpful.
> 
> I have dedicated in my research that there's a few people around who really seem to have a downer on Vantage, mainly over perceived insulation problems wheich haven't been verified by any Vantage users, very interesting. Someone described Vantage as the Marmite of PVCs, I can see why.


I did find some stuff, two pictures and two videos, take a look and decide for yourself, but I built my own van and I have between 25 & 50mm of Spray Foam insulation and it gets very cold at night, we have a 3.7kw heater to keep warm, no way on earth would I have used what is effectively a camping pat with foil on it, I wonder how much it cost to keep theses Vantages toasty warm.

Having said all that it is only the insulation really, the rest of the van is OK, not keen on expensive carpet everywhere, the oven, sink, hob, and lack of a real drainer are bad choices too IMO , but at least you can see those, the build quality is mostly flawless, I'd look at Wild axe over Vantage still though.

Link to Vantage stuff

.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

When we considering the Vantage Sol I spoke to a few people who said that the corner sink gets in the way when you are having shower and they would alter the design to maybe a lift up sink


I spoke to Scott(Vantage owner) about about this and he said it could not be changed.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> When we considering the Vantage Sol I spoke to a few people who said that the corner sink gets in the way when you are having shower and they would alter the design to maybe a lift up sink
> 
> I spoke to Scott(Vantage owner) about about this and he said it could not be changed.
> 
> Paul.


Yes he's fairly intractable about any mods you might likes to make, I wanted a different oven, no chance, even when I offered to supply it, I wanted the Smev 3 burner hob, no chance, I didn't bother asking about other mods.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

leseduts said:


> I cannot find a Strada dealer in UK, where would I start looking to see one?
> Does anyone know if they build on RHD . They look a bit quirky, but a bit different to an IH or Vantage.


ID what model takes your fancy on La Strada website/youtube, then look at this site to see what dealer has stock... www.mobile.de

Then just email a few. if you want to see them in the flesh best go to Dusseldorf show, its fantastic. £35 easyjet flight for me...

ask a dealer that question re RHD. that will mean factory order and not a great deal. what's wrong with LHD? been driving them for 25 years. If you don't go out the UK fair enough, but if most of your time in europe why not....

dealer I use can get other makes and easy to do business with, plus importing with him real easy as does all the changes and offers full comp export plates and 5 days insurance.. PM me if interested, but best see what you like first. I assure you the quality of materials excellent. look at Possl /globecar as well, prices real good at moment with exchange rate

Eddie

PS Elite are on website as UK dealer but prices will be silly and bet they dont have any to look at..worth a try though


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

They have a 636m rear lounge with drop down bed...might go some way to persuade the euro phobs


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

We have a IH Tio on a Mercedes Sprinter which are very pleased with, but I would have also have a look at Shire Conversions which get good reviews and write up. Does anyone have any experience of Shire Conversions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was just registering RHD on le continunt, not driving in which case, I'd not worry about it, drive what you like.

If I was to live there, I'd want a LHD anyway, so it's only really a problem if you move over there and want to take your old RHD van with you.

Please correct me if I'm wrong :surprise:



.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

SimonFa said:


> That point about European vans was made at the NEC Wew to Motorhome" talk. Its a bit of a shame because we are after the rear lounge style.


there you go 

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.la-strada.de/&prev=search


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I would have pressed a thank you button for the replies, but can only find a like button. 
Can anyone enlighten me please.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems to me Kev and Liz has a bit of a vendetta against Vantage. I would think they sussed out quite quickly that he was just picking their brains for his self build. Would rather heed the advice from someone that has lived with the vans for a few years (6 in my case) rather than someone that just spent an hour or two in the factory.

As for the cost of keeping the van toasty, I'm ready for filling the gas for the second time now.... and it costs about seven quid to fill it.

As for the corner sink, yes it is not perfect but a very minor inconvenience that we don't even notice now we've been using it for a year.
Bottom line is if you don't like em look elsewhere. 

Steve.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, After looking for a motorhome for two years we bought a I.H as the build was much better than anything else,but what we wanted to do was alter lots of things to suit use, so we spoke to I.H who said no problem,bigger fridge,oven,bedroom telly,aircon in cab and in lounge,more electric points,lpg tank,leather upholstery,etc all done no problem,1 year later my wife dropped something on the sink unit and chipped the wood surround,one phone call and they fitted a complete new unit,we tour europe and beyond most of the year, and have only one thing to say,its wonderfull and we have what we paid for,no problems,thats why you dont often see them on here,because people have nothing to complain about.regards H.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Seems to me Kev and Liz has a bit of a vendetta against Vantage. I would think they sussed out quite quickly that he was just picking their brains for his self build. Would rather heed the advice from someone that has lived with the vans for a few years (6 in my case) rather than someone that just spent an hour or two in the factory.
> 
> As for the cost of keeping the van toasty, I'm ready for filling the gas for the second time now.... and it costs about seven quid to fill it.
> 
> ...


I suppose you could read it that way if you chose to ignore me saying I liked the van, maybe not in to many words, I only said that in my opinion and also a good few on SBMCC that the insulation isn't very good, (some peeps including moi feel the cold a lot) I didn't like the hob, sink or lack of a proper drainer, and so much carpet in a not cheap van, no comment on the bathroom basin, that was someone else, as it's very local to use we've been more than once to see the vans, only once on an open day, I find that mostly the fit and finish is far better than any other van we've ever looked at, just a few points I'd want changing, which made us go for a self build as we couldn't find the right combination in any van, the only other thing which put me off was the cheapo blown air heating system, should have been a Truma IMO.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

harveystc said:


> Hi, After looking for a motorhome for two years we bought a I.H as the build was much better than anything else,but what we wanted to do was alter lots of things to suit use, so we spoke to I.H who said no problem,bigger fridge,oven,bedroom telly,aircon in cab and in lounge,more electric points,lpg tank,leather upholstery,etc all done no problem,1 year later my wife dropped something on the sink unit and chipped the wood surround,one phone call and they fitted a complete new unit,we tour europe and beyond most of the year, and have only one thing to say,its wonderfull and we have what we paid for,no problems,thats why you dont often see them on here,because people have nothing to complain about.regards H.


Do you have a link to the van you have? I can't recall looking at any.


----------



## Erebus (Mar 29, 2012)

I too have owned a Vantage Sol for about 18 mths - delighted with the quality of build and have had no issues with the insulation. We have experienced a number of faults but these have been dealt with promptly and efficiently - the after sales service is v.good, which is reassuring.


----------

